# restaurant dishwasher



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Done it just that way most often. Normally there is a seperate booster heater as well.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Done it just that way most often. Normally there is a seperate booster heater as well.


I agree, even in new construction I have never gotten enough info ahead of time to locate the feed in the wall where it can be accessed.

Keep in mind that if the wall is water proof and subject to washdown you may need a NEMA 4 or 4X disconnecting means.


----------



## troublemaker1701 (Aug 11, 2011)

How about using stainless steel conduit,conduit,hubs and disco.
http://www.gibsonstainless.com/


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

it's one unit with high temperature water to clean glass without chemical , so I also thought about going down from EMT in drop ceiling to liquid tied flex against the wall but it won't look neat as pipe .


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

french connection!! said:


> it's one unit with high temperature water to clean glass without chemical , so I also thought about going down from EMT in drop ceiling to liquid tied flex against the wall but it won't look neat as pipe .


One unit? Double check to make sure it doesn't have multiple feeds anyhow. Some look like one unit, but the dishwasher part takes one rather small circuit, and the booster heater parts takes one or two rather large circuits. Hopefully there's a place underneath to bolt a disco. 

I would absolutely push hard for aluminium or stainless conduit. Nothing gets washed down more than the dish area of a restaurant. That EMT and the hangers will look like crap on a stick in a year's time. You can probably get away with an enameled 3R disco if you can put it underneath there someplace. Try real hard to do bottom entries only in equipment and disconnects in washdown areas.


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

http://www.cmadishmachines.com/files2012b/Spec Sheets/Model 181GW/181GW Spec Sheet.pdf
I looked at the spec sheet and look like one unit .


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

french connection!! said:


> http://www.cmadishmachines.com/files2012b/Spec Sheets/Model 181GW/181GW Spec Sheet.pdf
> I looked at the spec sheet and look like one unit .


Oh, one of those little wee things. :laughing: I thought you were talking about a "real" dishwasher. Put a cord and plug on that thing and plug it into a deep bubble covered bell box.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Oh, one of those little wee things. :laughing: I thought you were talking about a "real" dishwasher. Put a cord and plug on that thing and plug it into a deep bubble covered bell box.


The little wee thing do required a 50 amp circuit. ( 120/240 volts single phase circuit )

But I do not know if they have the whip that long enough to reach the disconnont switch or not.

For the conduit just go with stainless steel much as you possible the dishwasher room is one of hardest hit area you will be washing down pretty often. ( more like a wet location anyway )

Merci,
Marc


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

ask my supply today and they don't stock stainless pipe and fitting , so i'll check some others tomorrow , it's probably not cheap , but i like the idea .


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

why are you using stainless steel conduit for a dishwasher hookup, especially one that looks like it could run on batteries?


----------

